# Genetics questions? (white markings, bronzing, mahogany, lace)



## Archaeopteryx (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm researching pigeon genetics for a project (absolutely fascinating, btw -- I'd looked into budgies before, but pigeons have way more variability, probably because they're truly domesticated while budgies have just picked up a few color/feather mutations). Anyway, tangent aside --

I've been having pretty good luck finding explanations of everything I need, and I have a strong grounding in heredity and genetics so I understand the basic principles, but there are still a few mutations I can't find resources on.

My biggest problem at the moment is *white markings*. I see a lot of pigeons with white marks, some of which appear to be standardized, but I can't find any sort of database beyond a few casual mentions of marking types. Is there any list of common white markings that I could read through?

I understand dilution factors pretty well, but there's also the "ice" and "reduced" mutation, and I'm not sure how those affect color. I'm not even sure "ice" _is_ a mutation. Sometimes it seems to be a breed. It appears they're both lightening mutations, but unrelated to the dilution factors?

Bar color is an absolute mystery to me. I understand how it relates to ground colors, but I can't find any resources on bar-color mutations, or how other mutations affect it (I've seen white-bar mentioned a few times, but no luck in finding an explanation).

I'm also having trouble with *bronzing*. I've seen enough pictures to understand what it generally does, but not how it interacts with other mutations, or what dictates the parts of the body it affects. 

I can't find any resources on what a "mahogany" pigeon is supposed to look like, though I've seen the mutation listed. Is it in any way related to kite-bronze?

I can't seem to figure out whether the lace/silky mutation is a feather mutation or a color mutation.

Any help with any of these questions is greatly appreciated  Thank you!


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

I was very enthralled with pigeon genetics at one point as well.
From my understanding, silky is a pretty uncommon feather mutation that causes the barbs in the feathers not to work as well, they get twisted and tattered much easier (like in a silkie chicken, however those dont contain barbs except in the wing feathers). Result, a very odd pigeon. It's a recognized feather variation in fantails as well
http://darwinspigeons.com/silky-pigeon-gene/4537067652


----------

